# Swan, Teal, Barrows...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finally got my show stuff photographed. (for those of you who didn't see them in person) 

Enjoy.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I knew I should have broughtyou that teal I shot at the end of last season. Beautiful mounts as always tex.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

tex those are some awsome mounts i saw them at the show you do some very nice work


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that teal looks flawless!!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Tex do you do this work just for yourself or for other people as well?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

******* said:


> Tex do you do this work just for yourself or for other people as well?


I'm full time. Bird taxidermy is all I do. In fact, all these birds are for other people...  That's the trouble, I rarely get to work on my own stuff.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i cant wait to come pick up that barrows!!!! wow, i have just the center place for it in my office!!!

wahoo!!! 8)


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I guess that means your a back-to-back recipient of the coveted, "Delta Waterfowl award for Best Habitat"! Congrats! I had no idea that was your piece. And on top of that, the Swan and Teal piece was in the running as well.

Good looking stuff!

Later,
Kev


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Amazing work as always, Mr. Gardner!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Those birds are awesome as always Tex! I need to get my birds up to ya still.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow tex.You just keep in pressing me with your work.Keep up the good work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kev said:


> I guess that means your a back-to-back recipient of the coveted, *"Delta Waterfowl award for Best Habitat"!* Congrats! I had no idea that was your piece. And on top of that, the Swan and Teal piece was in the running as well.
> 
> Good looking stuff!
> 
> ...


Yup, now I have two bookends to complete the set.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Tex... that swan and teal mount looks really cool. Does anyone have any other pics from the show?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got more coming, I'll post them when I get em.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

You did a great job once again Tex. Nicely done!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Was in the shop the other day and got the oppertunity to see these up close :shock: . Pictures do not due these justice. These are awsome mounts. The awards are proof of good hard work.

Congrats again tex


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

whew....those bullrush turned out beautiful! 8)  :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell yeah I remember those! Those are some elite mounts there Tex.


----------

